# goldfish



## katalina08 (Oct 12, 2008)

can i keep a goldfish with 2 tetras, a khuli loach and a silver dollar?
also are they hard to keep?


----------



## comp.wiz (Oct 23, 2008)

Definitely not. GOldfish are coldwater fish that cannot live in temperatures above 20 celcius and the other two are tropical fish that reuire temperatures of around 26/27 celcius.
Craig


----------

